# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Accessing Old Threads? ... really old threads

## Jlyons

Is it possible to access old threads/posts that are no longer visible on this forum? 

My wife and I were reminiscing about our first and only St. Barth's trip in the spring of 2009. After the trip I posted a rather detailed trip report. I would very much like to go back and read it again to help relive the memories and give us the nudge we need to start putting together our next trip to the island. The visible posts don't go back quite far enough for me to find it. Thanks for the help!

----------


## andynap

Did you use a different sign on name then? Your current name has only 1 post.

----------


## Jlyons

I just reregistered. I haven't been to this forum in many years. So yes, this is my first post since re-registering.

----------


## andynap

I can't go back before 2012. Maybe they are archived somewhere.

----------


## JEK

I just got hits back to 2006

----------


## JEK

Try advanced search using your old name, 1 year ago and older and a keyword from  your list.

----------


## Jlyons

Oh... my aching memory, I wish I remembered my old user name. Are you getting posts back to 2006 in the trip reports forums? There are a lot of threads and posts in that section and I'm wondering if there is a limit for each forum? I'll keep trying. I'm sure my title included "first" and I know I used the word "metronome".

----------


## Jlyons

... and thanks for helping!

----------


## JEK

I used advanced search and a keyword under my username in all forums

----------


## Jlyons

I found it! It was great to read it again! Geeze it's been too long! OK, now this is GREAT. Andy, just as you were the first to respond to my request for help today, you were also the very first to comment on my trip report. Your response was "Terrific- a very sensual report. Love to hear from first timers." And JEK, you also responded with, "Best trip report of the year by far! Who needs photos when one can paint  word images as well as you do?  :thumb up: ".  Man you guys are dedicated. If so inclined search and read it again. posted on 04-28-2009 by lyonsj1 with the topic "Our First St. Barts Trip!" with key word Haute Maison. Thanks again, you're great!

----------


## andynap

I found it and it's still good read. Your name was a little different then.

----------


## KevinS

For those who would prefer not to have to search:

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/threads/53389

----------


## JEK

KevKins what is your secret?

----------


## KevinS

Proper use of keywords makes searching oh so much easier.    

That being said, the VBulletin search capabilities could still use a major overhaul.

----------


## amyb

Haute Maison just had a new kitchen done and as you know everything Libby does is on the mark, you will be in for a treat if you stay there again.

----------


## GramChop

> KevKins what is your secret?



Don't you know, Pops:  Kevikins is the MAN!  :Star:

----------


## Jlyons

Amy, hopefully they will post some new photos of the kitchen makeover on the property website. I won't even look for another villa, this one was so perfect for us!

----------


## amyb

The Troyers really put in many hours remodeling this past summer and I am looking forward to getting to see it in person in the next month or two.

----------

